# Vet before Heading to Morocco



## taz (Sep 28, 2005)

Hi
I have established that I need to see a vet before crossing over to Morocco to give pup a health check and fill in some paperwork but cannot find any recommended vets. I know people have "winged" it without these checks but officially the paperwork can be asked for. Can't imagine anything worse than getting it wrong and having to leave pup over there.

Have any of you Moroccan veterans used a vet before your travels to Africa that was up to speed with what is required? We are probably heading to Algeceiras from Portugal but wil detour to vet if need be.

Thanks for any help

Sally and Sam the WCS


----------



## oly (Jan 27, 2011)

I am sure someone will be along with a vet contact in Algaceras but if not we spend winters in Ayamonte. The first Spanish town as you leave Portugal.
We have a dog, didn't take him to Morocco. We boarded him in Portugal. Our vet in Ayamonte speaks very good English and may be able to advise. www.clinicaelacuario.com.


----------



## Flint (May 9, 2005)

I would check that you will be able to return to UK without having to put your pet into quarantine.

I understood that outside the EU there is not an agreement.

Regards

Flint


----------



## subfiver (Oct 15, 2011)

There's a vet in Alhaurin El Grande near Malaga that Desert Detours use, it's on Calle Pablo Picasso, 50m from the T junction with Ctra de Cartrama. [edit: No it isn't, it's on Calle Cuestra Marzo)

You won't have problem there.

Don't have the contact details with me.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Flint said:


> I would check that you will be able to return to UK without having to put your pet into quarantine.
> 
> I understood that outside the EU there is not an agreement.
> 
> ...


Morocco is not in the Pet Passport scheme so as Flint says I would be wary of taking your dog to Morocco if you are returning direct to the UK within 6 months. I wasn't prepared to risk it and put our dog in kennels near Alhaurin El Grande.

I'll add that in these days of passport checks and co-operation between border authorities I would be very surprised if customs at the channel crossing points don't know where you have been and when?

peedee


----------



## subfiver (Oct 15, 2011)

peedee said:


> Flint said:
> 
> 
> > I would check that you will be able to return to UK without having to put your pet into quarantine.
> ...


This really is a load of prize ******** !!

Responsible pet owners will review the advice and regulations on the DEFRA website. Please, if know nowt about about a topic refrain from comment or if you want to comment get up to speed first.

From the DEFRA website:

"Under the Pet Travel Scheme, all pet dogs, cats and ferrets (including assistance dogs)* can enter or re-enter the UK from any country in the world without quarantine provided they meet the rules of the scheme.* These rules are different depending on which country or territory the pet is travelling from:"

(my emphasis)


----------



## taz (Sep 28, 2005)

Thanks Subfiver thats really useful - will give the vet a call. 

I know most people don't get stopped on the way in or out of Morocco but if we were, I need to know that we have done all that we should.

And yes I have checked with DEFRA and as long as Sam has had his rabies jab and a blood test more than 30 days after the jab we are fine to return to the UK. No need for quarantine. They however had no info at all on the requirements at the Morocco end.

Cheers
Sally


----------



## Flint (May 9, 2005)

Perhaps subfiver should read a little further on the Defra site instead of suggesting in emotive language that he feels myself and peedee are irresponsible.

Defra does indeed say that :-

Under the Pet Travel Scheme, all pet dogs, cats and ferrets (including assistance dogs) can enter or re-enter the UK from any country in the world without quarantine provided they meet the rules of the scheme. These rules are different depending on which country or territory the pet is travelling from:

European Union (EU) countries and territories
Non-European Union listed countries and territories
Unlisted countries - Any country not listed in the lists above._



but

Morocco is a not a non-European listed country * which has a Pet travel scheme agreement in operation with the EU and that it is a high risk area for rabies and I believe could entail quarantine regulations be implemented.

I leave it up to taz to decide if they are prepared to take a chance.

I repeat subfiver's quote.

"Please, if you know now't about a topic refrain from comment or if you want to comment get up to speed first". Over to you subfiver

Regards

Flint *_


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

And my emphasis subfiver

*These rules are different depending on which country or territory the pet is travelling from:*

I suggest like flint you read on.

People who do not follow the rules and risk bringing rabies into this country are the irresponsible ones.

peedee


----------



## taz (Sep 28, 2005)

Hi Flint and Peedee

I have checked with Defra and as long as dog is rabies vaccinated and his levels have been checked by blood test more than 30 days from the date of vaccination then he is OK to return to the UK without the need for quarantine. The blood test is the important point as this is now additional to the requirements for entry from the EU on the pet passport.

I quite agree that to have not checked this and to risk bring rabies to the UK would be hugely irresponsible.

Sally


----------

